# Best beer I've ever had



## bigal (Jul 10, 2007)

1 can of beer
3 oz tomatoe juice from concentrate
pinch of k. salt
pinch of blk pepr
good pinch of cajun spice
3 parts good attitude
Mix well

Lordy, Lordy, Lordy.  

Just happened.........and man, do I like it!

give it a try, gives it a good "bite"

thought I'd share


----------



## pne123 (Jul 10, 2007)

OH, you were hungover.  a bloody beer is almost as good as a bloody mary.


----------



## bigal (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope, I dont' get hangovers.........can't gettem if you don't stop drink'n 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






No, it just happened.  

BTW, Blooody Mary's are for Nancies!


----------



## the big dawg (Jul 10, 2007)

Almost the same marinade I use for chicken and ribs.

1 can beer
1 cup spicy V8
1 cup bbq sauce
salt and pepper to taste.

Mix well in ziplock bag.

Add meat and let set at least 4 hours.

Grill or smoke as usual.

I also add tabasco sauce if I want a little more kick.


----------



## dacdots (Jul 10, 2007)

Here in WV we call that a red eye.I make them by the picture.


----------



## dgross (Jul 10, 2007)

All you need is the vodka and we're there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! It only takes a few applications before as Mom would say, It doesn't matter just how good the food is, just how badly you've got the munchies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Sounds like a good marinade to try in the future though and thanks for sharing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Daun


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 11, 2007)

Guess the best beer I ever had was the last one I had.


----------



## low&slow (Jul 11, 2007)

We call it a red eye here in TX too. Great hangover drink.


----------



## teacup13 (Jul 12, 2007)

up in canada we call em red eyes as well....


----------



## outback-smoking (Jul 12, 2007)

You know what they say JUST ONE MORE after that than the woman calls and says when you coming home. After iam done wit this one honey as you hang up the phone it starts again. JUST ONE MORE PLEASE.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 24, 2007)

*Whats your favorite kind of beer, Bubba J ? an open one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richtee (Aug 24, 2007)

Huh... I consider the Bloody a food group. And my name's Rich. Got an Aunt Nancy, tho... helluva cook. 

Redeyes been curing hang-overs and starting new drunks for a looonngg time!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 24, 2007)

I visited Albuquerque in March and they called that red beer, never heard of it in PA though...I don't drink that much beer anymore (I like my vodka tonics) but on a hot hot day and you get a beer that is almost frosty on the outside and ice cold in the bottle...damn, that's good...


----------



## adb551 (Aug 24, 2007)

Down here in Ks we just say "red beer".


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll take mine with the beer please ... I can't smell the cork on a vodak bottle without a screaming headache!


----------



## triplejasmoker (Aug 24, 2007)

My best beer is anyone that I have in my hand at the time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Speaking of, I have a Sammys in my hand right now


----------



## dbeast420 (Aug 24, 2007)

Not too sure about tomato juice and beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The best,hands down,is Michelob Lager


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess I gotta tell you what my favorite beer is.  I'd have to say it's the 14th one.  After that, I wake up with something oogley next to me!!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I'm sure I'm the only one ever here that's done that though.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

I have to say the best beer I ever drank was a replication of the 1950's Balanetine Ale  I made last fall (Not the stuff they make under that name now). Even the non-beer drinkers couldn't help but drink it!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Instead of a Bloody Mary, try using Quervo Gold Tequila in place of vodka for a Bloody Maria. Stay thirsty my friend...


----------



## bigal (Jul 10, 2007)

1 can of beer
3 oz tomatoe juice from concentrate
pinch of k. salt
pinch of blk pepr
good pinch of cajun spice
3 parts good attitude
Mix well

Lordy, Lordy, Lordy.  

Just happened.........and man, do I like it!

give it a try, gives it a good "bite"

thought I'd share


----------



## pne123 (Jul 10, 2007)

OH, you were hungover.  a bloody beer is almost as good as a bloody mary.


----------



## bigal (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope, I dont' get hangovers.........can't gettem if you don't stop drink'n 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






No, it just happened.  

BTW, Blooody Mary's are for Nancies!


----------



## the big dawg (Jul 10, 2007)

Almost the same marinade I use for chicken and ribs.

1 can beer
1 cup spicy V8
1 cup bbq sauce
salt and pepper to taste.

Mix well in ziplock bag.

Add meat and let set at least 4 hours.

Grill or smoke as usual.

I also add tabasco sauce if I want a little more kick.


----------



## dacdots (Jul 10, 2007)

Here in WV we call that a red eye.I make them by the picture.


----------



## dgross (Jul 10, 2007)

All you need is the vodka and we're there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! It only takes a few applications before as Mom would say, It doesn't matter just how good the food is, just how badly you've got the munchies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Sounds like a good marinade to try in the future though and thanks for sharing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Daun


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 11, 2007)

Guess the best beer I ever had was the last one I had.


----------



## low&slow (Jul 11, 2007)

We call it a red eye here in TX too. Great hangover drink.


----------



## teacup13 (Jul 12, 2007)

up in canada we call em red eyes as well....


----------



## outback-smoking (Jul 12, 2007)

You know what they say JUST ONE MORE after that than the woman calls and says when you coming home. After iam done wit this one honey as you hang up the phone it starts again. JUST ONE MORE PLEASE.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 24, 2007)

*Whats your favorite kind of beer, Bubba J ? an open one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richtee (Aug 24, 2007)

Huh... I consider the Bloody a food group. And my name's Rich. Got an Aunt Nancy, tho... helluva cook. 

Redeyes been curing hang-overs and starting new drunks for a looonngg time!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 24, 2007)

I visited Albuquerque in March and they called that red beer, never heard of it in PA though...I don't drink that much beer anymore (I like my vodka tonics) but on a hot hot day and you get a beer that is almost frosty on the outside and ice cold in the bottle...damn, that's good...


----------



## adb551 (Aug 24, 2007)

Down here in Ks we just say "red beer".


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll take mine with the beer please ... I can't smell the cork on a vodak bottle without a screaming headache!


----------



## triplejasmoker (Aug 24, 2007)

My best beer is anyone that I have in my hand at the time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Speaking of, I have a Sammys in my hand right now


----------



## dbeast420 (Aug 24, 2007)

Not too sure about tomato juice and beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The best,hands down,is Michelob Lager


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess I gotta tell you what my favorite beer is.  I'd have to say it's the 14th one.  After that, I wake up with something oogley next to me!!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I'm sure I'm the only one ever here that's done that though.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

I have to say the best beer I ever drank was a replication of the 1950's Balanetine Ale  I made last fall (Not the stuff they make under that name now). Even the non-beer drinkers couldn't help but drink it!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Instead of a Bloody Mary, try using Quervo Gold Tequila in place of vodka for a Bloody Maria. Stay thirsty my friend...


----------

